# Satin litter



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I firmly believe satin makes everything that bit more fabulous


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Satin on metallic colors is just lovely, the perfect complement!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look so juicy.Baby walrus :mrgreen:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

tell me what makes a silver? as in what dilution factors etc?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

> tell me what makes a silver? as in what dilution factors etc?


Generally a silver is pink eyed blue(a/a d/d p/p), BUT some show silvers can just be doves(pink eyed black) bred for lightness.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! You could tell me those were rats and I'd believe you. Which I mean as a compliment - they look so wonderfully tubby. (rat lover right here!)


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

WillowDragon said:


> I firmly believe satin makes everything that bit more fabulous


Shiny makes everything cooler! especially selfs!

nice fat bubs!


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a question about silvers; do they have a different colored undercoat? Thanks!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice litter


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

What a bunch of cute chubby things.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Chubby babies! Aww!

I love satins.


----------

